# Boer goat with skin issue



## moday (Oct 10, 2007)

We have a market goat that is to be at a fair next week. Since it went to a different fair about 3 weeks ago, it came home with a skin condition.

I thought it was a sore from his collar, but it grew after we removed his collar. It was a large circular scab with irritated skin around it (not concentric).

I called the vet and they want to visit for a farm call and the cost of the visit is alot. He said that we could treat as ringworm, as that is a likely candidate. Other risk is some strange staff infection.

It's been present a couple weeks, and it seems to be staying about the same.

Anyone have experience with skin conditions on goats? I fear that he pickeup up something at the previous fair, as there were other goats and it rained alot!

Thanks in advance, moday


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Ringworm that I have seen here doesn't have a big scab, it has bare skin with rough scaly stuff. My vet said if you treat it it takes two months to go away and if you don't it takes two months to go away. I think there are things that will resolve it faster, but not fast enough for next week. It sounds like it might be something else, though. Can you take him in to the vet and save the home visit cost?

Whatever it is is likely to exclude him from the fair, at least it would here in New Mexico.

Jan


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

The First thing I thought was maybe a bug or spider bite, the poison sometimes causes a little circular skin problem, I don't know what kind of insects you have in your area. Just a thought, since you said it grew after taking the collar off and has now been the same size for a while.

Can you post pictures of it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A pic would help alot... 

Skin issues can be ...
mange mites
Ringworm
copper deficiency
Lice
To name a few...


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Titan had a round circular spot on his testicular area that popped up about 2 weeks before we took him to his first show (of course!) One of the members here gave me a tip to put Equine M-T-G on the spot. I had some in my barn for my horses so I used it--this product causes the hair to grow back VERY quickly! It cleared his spot up.

If you think it could be ringworm, and it sounds like it maybe you can put over the counter anti-fungal cream on the affected areas--treat the spots daily, if you can do 2x's a day even better. This should clear them up. Ringworm can take weeks to resolve so don't get discouraged. If it doesn't get worse then hopefully the cream is working.


----------



## alex43567 (Feb 27, 2011)

Straight iodine works good to treat ringworm too. Just soak the affected area.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My doe Binkey has a bare spot on the top of her neck...right about where her collar would be, it scabbed over, I removed the scab and sprayed the area with Blu Kote...she removed her own collar by sticking her head through the creep gate and rubbing til she undid the buckle, I left the collar off and the spot is growing hair. What caused her "spot" is suspect but I do believe it was from the bite of a "bigger than I've EVER seen" horsefly, this thing was the size of a small moth and caused a swelling where it nailed her...her rubbing on the gate only caused irritation and after daily applications of Blu Kote for almost a week it healed.


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

IF it is ringworm its very easy to treat, just get an anti-fungal cream (like an athletes foot cream for people) and apply it twice daily for about a week or more if you don't notice any improvement in the first few days then it is not ringworm.


----------

